# Yearling to mature height



## Dehda01 (Jul 25, 2013)

Depends on the breed. In my experience, Typically horses get about 2 hands taller than their 12month size, and about 1 hand taller than 24 months. So I would estimate a foal to be about 13.2-13.3 at 12 months.


----------



## Drifting (Oct 26, 2011)

My yearling (March 2012 baby) is 14.1 at the withers, and is expected to reach 15.2/15.3 .. No idea if he's at a good height right now or not, assuming he is.. He's definitely looking more horse like and less baby. At 14 months he was probably around 13.2/13.3 hands I think.


----------



## Breezy2011 (Nov 23, 2012)

When I got my filly, she was a 1.5 year old, and was 13hh. At 2.5, now, she is 14.2hh and is expected to reach 15-15.1hh by maturity.


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

I'm not sure if there is a good way to guestimate(sp? xD), because different breeds mature very differently and at different rates.


----------



## Kayella (Feb 11, 2012)

My yearling Paint(19 months old) is 13.2, string tested to be 15 hh even. I don't know if he's going to make that or not as I think he's pretty behind the curve at the moment. I believe the brain damage he suffered at 7 months old stunted his growth though, so he isn't the best example.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Depends. However string measurement on both of my horses ended up being very precise (even though some people didn't believe they make it that tall given a fact both were tiny when I got them as yearlings  ).

13.1 (at 20 months) -> 14.3
13.2 (at 20 months) -> 15.1


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

My filly is 8 months now. 12.3 at withers, 13.1 at top of butt. She is string tested to 16 hands. We'll see what happens...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

